# Washing cars



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Managed get my new car just before the rain period last week and naturally there is little left of the pearl white color it has  What are your experiences with washing cars here? Is it fine to use the ones at the petrol stations or would you opt for doing it yourself?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Just pay the guys who maintain your building to wash it (ask the security guard)... they do it at mine, wash it twice a week for like 80 a month i think. (good for a beater)

Or just do it yourself if its a nicer ride.


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

What about getting the inside cleaned? Do they do that at the petrol stations?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh go to the petrol stations. They are well worth the 40 Dirhams to have it cleaned inside and out. (Don't forget to give them a tip. Even 5Dirhams will help!) Actually, think it might be 30 Dirhams. Whatever, it's worth it.


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks! I've seen some cars being washed in the garage, but then again my problem is that to properly wash a car you need more than a bucket of water (that is not even clean). I don't even wan't to think what's gonna happen to the paintwork after they rub in all the dirt rather than washing it off first. 

On the petrol stations, back in Europe not all the automatic ones were good - some had brushes that were too hard and scratched the surface. Will need to see what the guys are using here. Then again - there is always and option of getting one of your friends who lives in a villa a few beers and doing it all yourself ))


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Or you can go through the manual wash at the petrol station which is more thorough (that's the 40AED one) and then they drive it around where 5 guys dry it and clean the inside. I go through the automatic one and my car is pearl white and no problems. Every now and then I go through the manual one. I feel the same as you re the guys in the garage.

Just remembered, the manual one doesn't actually use a brush.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whatever you decide, just make sure you get the car cleaned, as it is actually illegal to drive a very dirty car.


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry Elph, that's an Urban Myth, It is in Qatar though apparantly....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry Elph, that's an Urban Myth, It is in Qatar though apparantly....


Not exactly. You can be fined for having a filthy car. 

Also an offence in Oman.


-


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

It's nothing compared to what my rental looked like - ppl starting writing "wash me please" on it. Will probably go for the manual one in the petrol stations. Mine is pearl white is well so I am not too fussed, would be a different story had it been black. And anyways, every drive on SZ during the hazy weather sandblasts the car )))


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Where is there a petrol station with the manual washers? My situation is getting desperate.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

NYC_Guy said:


> Where is there a petrol station with the manual washers? My situation is getting desperate.


Most petrol stations have them. There is one next door to the ID cards place in Al Barsha as well as one near SZR near the Greens. 

I meant to say the Automatic car wash doesn't use a brush in my earlier post.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Not exactly. You can be fined for having a filthy car.
> 
> Also an offence in Oman.
> 
> ...


You have to be kiddding. surely the car would have to be so flthy you couldn't see out the windows.Its so dusty here its unavoidable to have a dirty car even between frequent washes.
Watch out big Dave next they will be fining you for farting or locking you up - environmental hazard


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> You have to be kiddding. surely the car would have to be so flthy you couldn't see out the windows.Its so dusty here its unavoidable to have a dirty car even between frequent washes.
> Watch out big Dave next they will be fining you for farting or locking you up - environmental hazard


This is the UAE. You expect logic?  


-


----------



## salemmm8 (Dec 11, 2008)

go to grand lube station behind mall of the emirates


----------

